# New Years Eve suggestions?



## chgra4 (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi we are an American couple living in Dubai for the last 6 months and our 21 yr. old son will be coming to spend the Christmas Holidays with us. We are looking for something to do for NYE here in Dubai or surrounding area that a 21 year old may consider cool.

Any ideas?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Time Out publishes a list of venues offering a range of festive celebrations from super expensive dinners to gigs towards the end of November/ early December. Most of the good places do get booked up very quickly and also be prepared to pay a small fortune to access the venues.

If you do a search on the forum, you should be able to pull up a few of the older threads with recommendations for the past year or two. Aside from the price, most of the information would still be current as the various hotels tend to have more or less the same thing each year.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

One of the biggest considerations for NYE is getting home. For example, if you live in The Marina and want to go to the fireworks at Burj Khalifa, you could end up spending three hours or more trying to get back.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

If last year was anything to go by - STAY IN!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

We've only spent one New Year's in Dubai, and that was the one 'cancelled' by Sheikh Mohammed for those who remember.

Camping in the dunes is popular with many expats. Private parties are also common.

Otherwise you have the usual hotel bashes and the fireworks.


----------



## loca (Feb 22, 2011)

From my last year experience, metro blocked with so many people in the Dubai Mall, traffic stock for HOURS on Sheik Zayed Road, taxis refusing to stop and pick anybody even though families with kids were showing 100dhs bill(S)...I will STAY IN! 

If you are going to host a 5min firework show do not advertise it as a "big deal", and if you do so, at least prepare for the massive amount of people...i.e. free or cheap organized shuttles, taxi only roads...


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Last year was pure farce, the tens of thousands of people heading for Dubai Mall shut down the entire city for hours and hours. All the pubs, clubs and restaurants that charged a huge mark up on the night were practically empty and offered no refunds to those who had bought tickets in advance. 

We live in the shadow of Burj Khalifa and the fireworks were very average, not worth sitting in your car for 5-6 hours for. The ones on the Palm/Burj Al Arab looked good but there were reports of people being stuck for 5-6 hours near the public beach there.

Like I said, stay in and go out on the 1st.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> Last year was pure farce...


What a relief... For all of this year, I have been thinking that we missed a great party / fireworks doing our own backyard fire-pit party on New Year's Eve.

Definitely will be camping or private party at home again this year.


----------



## NeoPhoenix (Oct 17, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> Last year was pure farce, the tens of thousands of people heading for Dubai Mall shut down the entire city for hours and hours. All the pubs, clubs and restaurants that charged a huge mark up on the night were practically empty and offered no refunds to those who had bought tickets in advance.
> 
> We live in the shadow of Burj Khalifa and the fireworks were very average, not worth sitting in your car for 5-6 hours for. The ones on the Palm/Burj Al Arab looked good but there were reports of people being stuck for 5-6 hours near the public beach there.
> 
> Like I said, stay in and go out on the 1st.


Well that settles my question on whether to go out on NYE.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

Whoa Whoa!!

Like all Dubai experiences, there will ALWAYS be mixed reports!! We had a private dinner & then went & partied the night away at the Grand Habtoor where we had an awesome time. 

Keep travelling to a minimum and U will be fine  I went from Bur Dubai to Marina @ around 7 and reached there in 35-40 minutes. SO while I admit there were a lot of hangups, not everything was as dire as this bunch of grumpies seem to suggest!

Yes house parties are a good idea but not everyone can put it all together... Just keep an eye out by end of October/ early Nov and the good/great options will be available soon enough. 

there is a LOT of fun to be had inside & outside Dubai if you just plan a little ahead


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

ipshi said:


> not everything was as dire as this bunch of grumpies seem to suggest!


Oh they complaining stick in the muds 

gulfnews : Midnight mayhem on New Year's Eve

gulfnews : Huge jams as thousands try to reach Burj Khalifa

Irrelevant Combinations: New Year Chaos at Burj Khalifa


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

I did mention the hangups Mr Rossi...

grammatically "*not everything* was as dire as this bunch of grumpies seem to suggest!" means that while there were problems, there were also many good things.

I'm just trying to show that locking yourself inside is not the only option for NYE

You obviously have made up your mind but others should be free to make up theirs, yes?

I travelled from Bur Dubai to Marina & back that night & subsequent morning and didn't face any snarls or problems. Maybe I was part of a lucky few but who's to say everyones luck will run out this NYE?

Hope everyone has a fantastic NYE! I've said my piece & don't want to argue... Peace out!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

ipshi said:


> You obviously have made up your mind but others should be free to make up theirs, yes?


No, things would run a lot blo*dy smoother if everyone just listened to me!


----------



## sarahlou84 (Aug 3, 2011)

Nassimi Beach at Atlantis is having a Sandance night with Basement Jaxx and Roger Sanchez. If he's half into Dance Music and you're not too far away should be a pretty good night. We went to the one this month and it was very good with a real mix of people. Having said all that this is our first year here so can not comment on the traffic issues etc.


----------

